# Any advice on a good brand of air conditioner (window model) ?



## rnpalmer2435 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Fedders*

We have 4 window air units in our house to keep it cold enough in the summertime. 

We have all Fedders' brand units and we love them. They are easy to install, maintain, and clean. Best of all, they WORK!!! :thumbsup: 

I definitely give Fedders two enthusiastic :thumbsup: :thumbsup:!!

Nida


----------



## blmacias (Jun 11, 2007)

I have 3 FRIGIDAIRE brand window A/C units. They are installed in a house I have on the Gulf Coast and are working great! They are 8 years old now and still blow cold like the first day I installed them. We all know what salt air will do to things, but these units keep on going.


----------

